# Iranian Warships to Transit Suez Canal



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

BBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12493614


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

These ships are free to transit the Canal under International Law.

"In International Law, international waterways are straits, canals, and rivers that connect two areas of the high seas or enable ocean shipping to reach interior ports on international seas, gulfs, or lakes that otherwise would be land-locked. International waterways also may be rivers that serve as international boundaries or traverse successively two or more states. Ships have a right of passage through international waterways. This right is based on customary international law and treaty arrangements."


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

What's the problem?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I suppose the Egyptian military government is weighing the request in the balance .... Iran ... Taliban ... Iran ... Taliban. Personally, if I were them, I'd run with Jerusalem, but that's because I drink!

John T.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Chris Isaac said:


> What's the problem?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12488908


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

What the heck is a "Lieutenant Commander Rear Admiral Gholam Reza Khadem-Bigham"

Ian


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Supergoods said:


> What the heck is a "Lieutenant Commander Rear Admiral Gholam Reza Khadem-Bigham"
> 
> Ian


(Jester) I wonder where the bigham bit on the end came from !


----------



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Binnacle said:


> These ships are free to transit the Canal under International Law.
> 
> "In International Law, international waterways are straits, canals, and rivers that connect two areas of the high seas or enable ocean shipping to reach interior ports on international seas, gulfs, or lakes that otherwise would be land-locked. International waterways also may be rivers that serve as international boundaries or traverse successively two or more states. Ships have a right of passage through international waterways. This right is based on customary international law and treaty arrangements."


I fully agree........Israel's statement......"Iran's Recurring Provoacations".......what a joke, Israel seems to provoke the whole Middle East, at this time I happen to live in a country which is controlled by Israel, a large number of its politicians have dual citizenship.....Israel & USA !(Frogger)


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Binnacle said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12488908


Its the Israeli's that provoke most of these problems. They build settlements where they shouldn't, they send military raids into their neighbours.

The Americans need to tell the Israeli's their fortune and stop backing them.

As for Iran having a nuclear reactor, they will need it when they run out of oil, why should we be so arrogant as to dictate to them what sources of energy they should use.

Good luck to Iran (if their intentions are peaceful) and I hope it gets right up Israel's nose.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The words you have placed in the parenthesis should be of concern to us all never mind the Israeli's as it is THE question that has the Nuclear Expert's/Advisor's puzzled.


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

Supergoods said:


> What the heck is a "Lieutenant Commander Rear Admiral Gholam Reza Khadem-Bigham"
> 
> Ian


He's an actor who had a part in 'Harry Potter' and 'Babe'! [=P]


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

It is very simple if you read the report . "no weapons " no nuclear fuel and no chemicals on board .

Board the vessel as was done with all our vessels before and if they are bonafide then OK if not Goodbye .


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Chris Isaac said:


> Its the Israeli's that provoke most of these problems. They build settlements where they shouldn't, they send military raids into their neighbours. The Americans need to tell the Israeli's their fortune and stop backing them.
> [/QUOTE
> Unfortunately not Chris.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12512732


----------



## PeterDD (Nov 9, 2009)

Seems to me there will be a problem if the Iranian naval vessels are used to run "humanitarian aid" through the blockade to the Palestinians. Bit more difficult for the Israelis to stop such vessels.


----------



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

PeterDD said:


> Seems to me there will be a problem if the Iranian naval vessels are used to run "humanitarian aid" through the blockade to the Palestinians. Bit more difficult for the Israelis to stop such vessels.


Exactly, it will be a different scene if the Israeli's have to face the Iranian naval vessels, not like hounding the unarmed humanitarian aid vessels......Guess if that ever happens, they will howl for aid from the U.S., and probably get it as the U.S. kisse's Israel's A** (Frogger)


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning.binnacle.and other anti israily ?or is it anty semetic?i have been reading about sues canal transit,on messages that are totaly political.this posting is about m.n.and all its glory.not about anybodys politacul opinons,if you have an objection politacaly.send it to your m.p.keep it off this forum.have a good day.look out for rockets.they come from all directions.ben27.p.s i refer to postings.20 feb.2011. 11.05.17


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

The Israelis are frightened of no one


----------



## kevin morgan (Mar 22, 2008)

They have not met my first wife.




gdynia said:


> The Israelis are frightened of no one


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

hy jacktar.1.you must be kidding?here you go again.wy dont you talk about about the m.n and how fearless you have been in your life at sea,i look forward to your lanp swinging.about the m.n.have a good one.ben27


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

hy kevin morgan re:your posting.today 14.51.if shes in the past tence.she must of scared you some.no disrespect intended.have a good one.ben27


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

ben27 said:


> good morning.binnacle.and other anti israily ?or is it anty semetic?i have been reading about sues canal transit,on messages that are totaly political.this posting is about m.n.and all its glory.not about anybodys politacul opinons,if you have an objection politacaly.send it to your m.p.keep it off this forum.have a good day.look out for rockets.they come from all directions.ben27.p.s i refer to postings.20 feb.2011. 11.05.17


Dude, lets not be so defensive, harmless comments.... (Pint)


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Cannot honestly say that I have any strong feelings about the mid-east but I do feel annoyed at the hypocracy.

Iran is behaving as any country would, running training a (and show the flag) cruise. As a country they have a very long history.

Israel at times conveniently forgets that the country was formed by the use of terrorist bombings (along with Kenya but they used machetes). Britain, tired, broke and fed up after WW2 was in no mood to spend money and further lives in such efforts required to keep control of those areas. Thus they gave in to the Stern Gang and the Mau Mau.
What would you have done differently?
Chas


----------



## Robert Bush (May 18, 2006)

Agree with Charles Henry.

Note from his profile he was smart enough to become an R/O, the best job at sea and to go to Canada. I love that country.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning charles henry.of course iran can train its navy.and as others have said they have right of passage in international waters.allso bear in mind they are trying to make an atom bomb.you better believe.if they succead.it wont just be isreal as there favourite target.they have ambition beyound the mid-east borders.as for the stern gang,highly overated propoganda.i never met any.did you?i can say in all truth that i was on the gold coast during the mau mau.uprising(1947)i dont think it was money that sent the brits home,if you or anybody ellse on the forum saw the way the people of kenya were treated you would understand wy they resorted machetes.they had no guns and no help.some of the sights i witness made me ashame. we all cannot be perfect lets face it.all britts colony were obtained at the point of a gun.including canada.have a good day.ps.there are no more colonies,ben27


----------



## alex page (Mar 15, 2006)

Well said Chris, most Israelis have big noses to get up.
Alex


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

hy peter d.d. i dont think so.have a good one ben27


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Supergoods said:


> What the heck is a "Lieutenant Commander Rear Admiral Gholam Reza Khadem-Bigham"
> 
> Ian


Roughly the equivilant of an uncert third mate on a sludge barge on the ****-al-Arab waterway.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

alex page.i am suprised that you defame a race of people.i have met fine looking israelis.all had elegant noses.but the kiwi is renown for its long hooter.do people comment in you company.oh! what a hooter.check the mirror.you might not like what you see.have a good one ben27


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

hy jacktar,1 about duel citesenship.most australians have it.xpom x europeen.they get the best of both worlds.have you got it?.have a good one.ben27


----------

